# Mein Teich



## Andreas A. (2. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
da ich mich dieses Jahr hier im Forum angemeldet habe, möchte ich meine Teiche  vorstellen. Vor etwa 25 Jahren legte ich 2 Folienteiche an. Für den größeren der beiden Teiche verwendete ich (soweit ich mich erinnern kann) eine 6 m * 8 m große Teichfolie. Die Tiefe ist etwa 95 cm. Die Teiche wurden mit einer etwa 50 cm breiten Uferzone, die über dem Wasserspiegel liegt, angelegt. Flachwasserzonen mit weniger als 40 cm Tiefe nehmen den größten Teil der Teiche ein. Als Substrat verwendete ich lehmigen Sand aus dem Aushub. Der humose Oberboden wurde abtransportiert. Das Regenwasser vom Dach wird direkt in die Teiche geleitet.
Der größere Teich wurde mit mehreren __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlingen und Teichmuscheln besetzt. Die Moderlieschen haben sich bereits in den ersten Jahren in Massen vermehrt. In beiden Teichen hat sich zudem ein ziemlich großer Bestand an Teichmolchen angesiedelt (50bis 100 Individuen).
Da ich etwa 10 Jahre in Hamburg gelebt habe, wurde insbesondere der größere Teich vernachlässigt und ist stark verlandet. Die Fische gibt es leider nicht mehr, da sie in dem zu flach gewordenen Teich einen Winter nicht überlebt haben.

In diesem Frühling habe ich den fast zugewachsenen größeren Teich abgelassen und jede Menge Pflanzen entfernt, so dass die Wasserfläche nun wieder größer ist und auch die Wassertiefe wieder die ursprünglichen 95 cm aufweist. Zudem habe ich zahlreiche Krebsscheren und Froschbiß in den Teich gesetzt.
Der Pflanzenbestand besteht jetzt u. a. aus __ Fieberklee, Sumpf-__ Blutauge, Straußblütiger __ Gilbweiderich, __ Rohrkolben, Ästigem __ Igelkolben, Sumpf-Farn und den oben genannten neu eingesetzten Arten. Unter Wasser wächst fast ausschließlich __ Wasserschlauch, der z. Z. zahlreiche Blütenstände gebildet hat.

Erstaunlich finde ich, dass die etwa 25 Jahre alte Teichfolie immer noch heil ist.
Das Ergebnis meiner diesjährigen Aufräumaktion ist unten zu sehen.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

herzlich  :Willkommen2 bei uns!

Was für ein schönes Amphibienparadies! tolltoll


----------



## Andreas A. (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Christine,
vielen Dank für diese herzliche Begrüßung im Forum.
Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## jolantha (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo, Andreas
wunderschön Dein Naturparadies, bin ein bißchen neidisch, wegen der Pflanzen. Bei mir fressen die Fische alles auf 
Gruß Anne


----------



## Chrima (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Andreas

Ich kann nachvollziehen wie Anstrengend diese Aufräumaktion war
Mein Teich war 1 und ein halbes Jahr sich selbst überlassen
Viel Spaß mit deinem" Wiedergefundenen) Teich

LG Tina


----------



## Psycho-21 (3. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

is doch ganz schick


----------



## Andreas A. (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*



Chrima schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas
> 
> Ich kann nachvollziehen wie Anstrengend diese Aufräumaktion war
> Mein Teich war 1 und ein halbes Jahr sich selbst überlassen
> ...



Wiedergefunden trifft die Sache ganz gut.  Mein zugezogener Nachbar fragte mich noch vor ein paar Monaten, was das denn für ein Loch sei und ob ich es nicht zuschütten wolle. Als ich Ihm erklärte, dass das mal ein Teich war, fragte er, ob da auch Wasser drin sei. 

Schön das es hier einige Menschen gibt, die sowas schön finden.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Eva-Maria (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Moin Andreas,
und herzlich willkommen bei den "Teichverrückten".
Schön anzusehen, Dein eingewachsener Teich.
Kann mir gut vorstellen, daß sich die __ Molche in Deinem "Pflanzendschungel" sehr wohlfühlen!


----------



## Majaberlin (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

herzlich willkommen hier im Forum - und mir gefällt dein Biotop auch sehr gut! Ich mag so naturbelassene Teiche - obwohl es natürlich auch sehr schön Koiteiche u.ä. gibt, aber solche Pflanzenteiche haben für mich das gewisse "Etwas" . Für die zugewanderten Tiere ist das natürlich auch ein Eldorado! Nur weiter so!


----------



## Bjoern.enasdasd (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Hallo Andreas,

einen wunderbaren Naturteich hast du da. Wie du vielleicht an meinem Thread bemerkt hast baue ich auch im Moment einen Naturteich.

Eine Frage habe ich noch zu einem Foto: Wie heißt diese Pflanze (roter Pfeil) auf dem Bild?
Wenn mein Teich fertig ist soll sie auch in meinem Teich heimisch werden 

Danke und weiter so!


----------



## ferryboxen (9. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

hallo

müsste eine __ krebsschere sein.

gruss lothar


----------



## Andreas A. (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Mein Teich*

Ja genau,
dass ist eine __ Krebsschere. War eine Woche nicht da, deshalb die späte Antwort.

Gruß Andreas


----------

